# Favorite Mega Evolution?



## Island (Oct 17, 2013)

Mega Ampharos all day, every day.

Learning Dragon Pulse at Level 65 and then getting STAB in mega is hilarious.

From a battle perspective, Mega Charizard is everything I've always wanted out of a theoretically special Groudon. Drought + Solar Beam is a wonderful combination, though it would make Swampert laughably weak if Mega Charizard becomes popular in metagame. Also, STAB from Dragon-type moves is fun, though I don't know what good ones Charizard learns.

I haven't actually gotten a Mega Alakazam, but I'm sorta scared to see what kind of destructive power it and Mega Garchomp can put out.

How about you guys?


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 17, 2013)

I can give you over 10 good reasons why Mega Pinsir dominates


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2013)

It should be obvious which one I prefer.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## BiNexus (Oct 17, 2013)

In terms of aesthetics, it's a definite tie between Mega Lucario and Mega Blaziken, with Mega Tyranitar and Mega Mewtwo Y coming close behind.

Mega Mewtwo Y reminds me of Kid Buu; changing from a bigger form (Super Buu; not Majin) into a more lithe and childish-looking, yet far more destructive form.


----------



## RedZ1900 (Oct 17, 2013)

Mega Venusaur. 

It grows to 7'10" towering over the other starters lol.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 17, 2013)

Mega Motherfucking Charizard X.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 19, 2013)

MegaZard X, if not Mega Lucario. 

I was very fortunate in my playthrough, and the Charmander that I got from the Professor turned out Adamant. I rather like the idea of a Physical Attacking Charizard given it's movepool and generally mighty appearence. Dragon typing is a beautiful and long awaited bonus, although I'm not sure if he'll be able to take full advantage of it right now. I know that in BW Charizards have access to Dragon Rush, and Outrage...I would _love_ to have that in XY.

Lastly, the blue flames are just 

With Lucario, I was already a big fan of the original, and I warmed up to this one pretty nicely. I get this "Legendary Warrior" vibe when I look at him. Just like the original, nice stat distribution and reliable movepool. Only now his type bonus is X2


----------



## Solar (Oct 30, 2013)

Mega Mawile is the most aesthetically pleasing to me with mega Kangaskhan coming second. The other Pokemon aren't so good to look at so I don't like them very much.


----------



## lacey (Oct 31, 2013)

Mega Lucario + Close Combat = unf.


----------



## Rax (Oct 31, 2013)

I like Mega Herracross.


----------



## Lace (Oct 31, 2013)

:33


----------



## Katou (Oct 31, 2013)

Absol Absol . . .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 31, 2013)

the GOAT


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 31, 2013)

Zangoose :33


----------



## Ghost (Oct 31, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Zangoose :33



what                     .


----------



## Kagemizu (Nov 7, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Zangoose :33




with Mega Absol at his side


----------



## Fataledge (Nov 30, 2013)

Ampharos
Lucario
Pinsir
Charizard X


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 30, 2013)

Shiny Mega Gardevoir

I liked it SO MUCH that I started using Gardevoir, a pokemon I didn't give a crap about

now after a couple hundred eggs i got one of my own and I'm still trying to get another one





























a female one lol...


----------



## Light Warrior (Dec 1, 2013)

I had a hard time picking between Mega Blaziken and Mega Charizard. Ultimately, I went with Mega Charizard, though I really, really hate the thought of letting my Combusken rot in the PC. It seems like such a waste. (I almost chose Mega Venusaur instead so I could have one of each type of starter, Froakie having been my Kalos starter.)

Additionally, I'll be using Mega Lucario and Mega Gardevoir when I get around to it. I'm not sure which one will be my all-time favorite, but I can't wait to start using Mega Evolutions!


----------



## Saru (Jan 23, 2014)

Best humanoid Mega Evolution.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 14, 2014)

Mega Houndoom is my favorite. It reminds me of an arrancar dog. Mega Steelix is a close second after just seeing its design.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 14, 2014)

Mega Steelix looks so badass.


----------



## Aduro (Oct 14, 2014)

Mega Venusaur, finally the dark horse of the kanto starters gets to be arguably the best one now its lost two weaknesses   I hope we get to see Red with one in the Pokemon Special.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2014)

None for right now.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 15, 2014)

Aduro said:


> Mega Venusaur, finally the dark horse of the kanto starters gets to be arguably the best one now its lost two weaknesses   I hope we get to see Red with one in the Pokemon Special.



What Pokemon Special? We getting another Origins?


----------



## Aduro (Oct 15, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> What Pokemon Special? We getting another Origins?



Not that I know of, Pokemon Special is another name for the Pokemon Adventures Manga (which is infinitely better than any other manga or anime adaptation BTW).


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 15, 2014)

Mewtwo's Megas. They've grown on me like _woah._ 

Mega Blastoise comes in a really close second.


----------



## Alita (Oct 16, 2014)

It's between mega mawile, mega mewtwo y, and mega alakazam for me. Mega steelix and mega lopunny are also growing on me and I haven't even used them yet.


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 16, 2014)

MegaAltaria all day every day


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 16, 2014)

1. Pinsir
2. Beedrill
3. Heracross
4. Swampert
5. Charizard X


----------



## Bonly (Oct 16, 2014)

Mega Charizard X is easily my fave. He finally got that Dragon typing, he got a sexy color scheme with that black and blue and tough claws are a great ability to go with the physical moves he can learn. He's one of the main reasons why I chose to get Pokemon X


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 16, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Mega Charizard X is easily my fave. He finally got that Dragon typing, he got a sexy color scheme with that black and blue and tough claws are a great ability to go with the physical moves he can learn. He's one of the main reasons why I chose to get Pokemon X



My Shuckle says hello


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 16, 2014)

Shuckle needs a Mega.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 16, 2014)

Sunrider said:


> Shuckle needs a Mega.



With increased Def. and Sp. Def.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 16, 2014)

I won't judge on the ones in ORAS yet since that would be premature. But of the released ones, and the ones I've played with personally, I'd probably have to split it into three categories:

Design: Mega Garchomp/Mega Gengar. Pretty much a tie between these two cause I love their designs

Typing: Mega Ampharos (still think it's badass that they randomly attached a Dragon-typing to what was a pretty average Electric type, and actually made it decently competitive)

Battling: Mega Gengar

Granted, this is with me still not having used all of the Megas or unlocked them yet (yeah, I know. Slowpoking it to the max). Some I think I'd like based on the descriptions I've heard are M-Pinsir, M-Charizard X and Mewtwo-X.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 17, 2014)

Mega Zangoose when announced.


----------



## Lucy Heartfilia (Feb 23, 2015)

charizard and absol
oh and alakazam
absol is fancy with getting wings


----------



## Asriel (Feb 23, 2015)

Mega Rayquaza made me shit my pants when I first saw it, but my favorite just so happens to be Mega Tyranitar.


----------



## Atlas (Feb 23, 2015)

Mega Ampharos. Fresh as fuck.


----------



## Rivers (Feb 23, 2015)

Mega Charizard Y. From NU for 3 generations...all the way to OU. Strongest Special attacker of any fire-type, while still boss enough to bring in his own Sun. 

FEEL THE BURN! 
​
Aesthetically, he's an older, stronger Charizard. Three horns grow on his head instead of two, while massive wings and spikes trail his body down to his tail, with an even larger blazing flame at the end.

They only fucked up his attack stat which should have been left untouched, and dumped those extra 20 points into his speed instead. A fire breather like that would bring Westeros to its knees!


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 9, 2015)

My favs are Mega Charizard X and Y. 

I also like Mega Aerodactyl and Mega Sceptile.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 9, 2015)

Lucario maybe. Or Charizard X.



Axl Low said:


> Zangoose :33


Same.


----------



## lacey (Apr 9, 2015)

I have to say, while I still love Mega Lucario, nothing beats Mega Gardevoir. Especially if it's shiny.


----------



## Rivers (Apr 9, 2015)

I wonder if they'll make Mega Dragonite following Mega Garchomp and then Mega Salamence. Dragonite should be competitive enough without a mega stone.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 14, 2015)

Shiny Mega Gardevoir.

On the other hand, Mega Garchomp and Mega Ampharos are the best, aesthetically speaking.


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 22, 2015)

Mega Mawile for sure!


----------



## KENSHlN (Apr 6, 2016)

Mega Pidgeot for sure! 
Mega Venasaur might be my second~


----------

